# World Cup France Results



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Men's Compound*
Kevin Brayford 680 - 28th
Kevin Evans 678 - 31th
Kevin Tataryn 699 - 8th
Dietmar Trillus 693 - 14th

Canada is in 2nd place in the team event 2072


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

good shooting folks ..... Go Team Canada :thumb:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer:Congrats guys.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

bring it home boys.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*results*

is it over yet


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

nope, just getting started. Here's the link to the main page, the results are in PDF format, the elim's are up to...

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Tataryn in Final*

Tataryn shoots for Gold against Coghlan (AUS) on Sunday!
Dietmar finishes 18th (Should be in World Cup final in Switzerland!)
Evans finishes 19th
Brayford finishes 48th

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2008/08_WCup_Boe/IRSUMS.pdf


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Congrats to all 

Any idea from anyone when we will know if the recurve women have secured an Oly spot?


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

No idea Grey Eagle, Kateri Vrakking made it to the 1/4 final round but I don't know if that will get a spot for Canada. The scores have something to do with it too don't they?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

go get 'em Kevin !!! :thumb:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Way to go Kenny!

keep'em in the middle! 
Its about time something went right for Kevin, all these years of shooting so well and catching bad breaks in big shoots. 
This is the chance to break out of that slump.

Good luck on sunday we will all be watching!

Allan


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Good luck Kevin, kick some ass!!
Also, congrats to Kateri for making the top 8, and Marie and Crispin for making the top 32!!


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

Good Luck Kevin..... Show them how's it done in the WEST.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

It's all about you Kevin. Good luck from myself fear and mini fear we'll all be pulling for you.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> Good luck Kevin, kick some ass!!
> Also, congrats to Kateri for making the top 8, and Marie and Crispin for making the top 32!!


all knowing ed does this placing secure the womens a place in Beijing?


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

This is how it goes. Any spot won at the world championships will go to trials. Kateri won trials. If we have no spots we go to France to win them and the winner of that spot in france gets the spot. 

Netherlands had 2 spots but have to rank within the top 16 here to be on the team or no one goes to the games.

Netherlands lost to Marie and Kateri so the Netherlands declined their spots to FITA and Canada was 2nd on the wait list from Worlds. 

That means Canada is now DQ from tomorrows Q.E. because that gives them Olympic quota from Worlds.

With that being said, Congrats Kateri on winning the Olympic Trials.

See you in beijing


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> This is how it goes. Any spot won at the world championships will go to trials. Kateri won trials. If we have no spots we go to France to win them and the winner of that spot in france gets the spot.
> 
> Netherlands had 2 spots but have to rank within the top 16 here to be on the team or no one goes to the games.
> 
> ...


thanks for explaining jay


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

congradulations kevin keep shooting em up!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Thanks guys,


The two people that i have to thank for all this is my parents. Without their help I would of never of gone to any of these. Guess i finally get to bring something home. Hopefully the lighting is good as the finals are at like 11pm under the lights.

Just going out to shoot in a hour or so to practice the team event. 

Good thing I brought my new spiffy Canada shirt to wear in the finals. :tongue:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

*Huge Congrats*

Way to go Kevin!! :wink:

Everyone here is totally pulling for you.

Do what you do best!

Bruce


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

hey we shot the team round today and won out first match. lost the second one to AUS by 1 point, so we are in the bronze medal match. 

Everyone shot very well.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Good luck in the Bronze medal match. We're all routin' for ya! 1st time I've been checking sports scores at work


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ATT russ*

YOUR FIRED LOL CHEERS BUDDY GOOD TO SEE CANADA WAY UP THERE....:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> YOUR FIRED LOL CHEERS BUDDY GOOD TO SEE CANADA WAY UP THERE....:darkbeer:


Ah, shucks no written warning and no internet policy. Looks like I'm the winner!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Att Russ*

OK OK YOU MUST BE IN A UNION LOL yOU WIN THIS TIME .. . And I guess you are still at work ???? as it is only 2 in the afternoon lol :darkbeer:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*world cup*

Good luck in the finals kevin. Bring home the GOLD!!! Go get the BRONZE in the team finals too buddy. Glad that the three of you shot very well.



GO CANADA GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Job Team Canada men. Bring home the bronze.

Good luck Kevin in the gold medal match. We are all cheering you on.


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Canada Team Bronze Medal!*

Bronze Medal: Spain - Canada

Canada opens in target 2 with 9-10 for World Champion Trillus and X10 for Tataryn who shoots for Gold in the Individual Finals (29). Spain goes with 10-9-9 (28). Canadian Evans shoots 7, but his teammates scored 10-9 (55). Spain continues with 10-8-8 (54). Canada keep its one point lead in the first end. Spain opens second end with 8-X10-8 (80). Canada tries to stay ahead with 8-10-10 (83). Trailing by 3 pts, Spain goes on with 8-10-9 (107). Canada does not want to let go and scores X10-9-X10 (112) to increase their lead. Spain tries to come back on the third end with 10-9-9 (135), but Canada does not let them by shooting 10-10-10 (142). Trailing, Spain scores 9-9-9 (162). Le Canada continue sa série de 10 avec une volée parfaite à 60 pts! Canada leads by 10 pts 172-162. Spain concentrates but only achieves 8-7-9 (186). Team Canada continues to lead with 9-9-10 (200) with three arrows to go. Spain fights until the end with X10-9-10. Canada clinches Bronze Medal with the final 9-X10-10 arrows to sum 229-215 pts.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Outstanding accomplishment! 

Best of luck in the individual Kevin!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Excellent job gents!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

hey guys we got BRONZE!!!! everyone shot very well. I think I only missed one ten. Signs of things to come for my next match  "the mailman" sure delivered in that match......Watch the vid and you will all know who i am talking about.

gotta catch some rest before my next match.


Thanks Mom and Dad 



Kevin.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Kevins match will be the next one up on this webpage, should start in the next 15 minutes or so:
http://www.archeryworldcup.org/livescore/2008boe//Results2D.aspx


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats to Kevin on the silver medal, very good shooting!!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Gold Medal: TATARYN Kevin (CAN) - COGHLAN Patrick (AUS)

These archers have never faced each other.

Coghlan opens with 10-9-10, as Tataryn opens with 9-10-10 to tie at 29 pts. Second end starts with 10 for Coghlan and Tataryn, to continue with 10-9 for Patrick and 9-10 for Kevin to tie again the match at 58 pts. Ranked 14 in the World, Coghlan scores 9 to open third end, while Tataryn does 10. They continue with 10-9 for the Australian and 9-9 for the Canadian to score 86 pts on each side. Last end in this match, as Coghlan, qualified for the World Cup Final in Lausanne, scores a 9, followed by Tataryn's 10 to lead by one point. Coghlan goes on with a 10, as Tataryn scores another 10. Coghlan's last arrow is a 10, but Tataryn's is a 9, which ties the match at 115 pts!

Shoot-off gives a 10 for each archer, so another shoot-off will be shot! It gives gold medal to Coghlan as he shot a X10, against 9 for Tataryn, who goes home with silver medal!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*congrats*

Congrats boys on a job well done! Great job kevin on the silver, great day all around. Anybody know Where can u get video on the matches?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

RT56 said:


> Gold Medal: TATARYN Kevin (CAN) - COGHLAN Patrick (AUS)
> 
> These archers have never faced each other.
> 
> ...


Terrific performances and congratulations to both. Great way for a deciding match to unfold!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Job gentleman.

Congrats Kevin on the silver. It's great to see our canadian archers shooting well on the world stage.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great shooting folks ..... we're totally proud of ya :thumb:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*great shooting*

i guess one can only dream.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone found video of the matchs?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I've checked http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv and there's nothing there yet.


----------

